# Noches de verano/Summer nights



## luis masci

Please see English version below 
Se que para la gente del hemisferio norte, ésto sonará un poquito extraño; pero aquí en la parte sur del planeta, estamos entrando en la temporada de las noches apacibles.
De mi niñez en un barrio de la ciudad de Córdoba (Argentina), recuerdo cálidas noches con muchos vecinos sentados en sus sillas sobre la vereda, manteniendo animadas conversaciones.
Con el paso del tiempo, esta costumbre fue desapareciendo. Televisión por cable y satelital, Internet, y sobretodo la inseguridad de las calles, conspiraron contra este hábito.
No obstante, he visto que está todavía vivo en pequeños pueblos e inclusive en algunas zonas como los suburbios de las grandes ciudades. 
Así es que mi pregunta sería: ¿Hay en tu país/región/ ciudad algo similar?

English version
I now for people living in the north hemisphere this will sound a little bit strange; but here in the southern part of the planet, we are entering in the time of mild nights. 
From my childhood in a neighborhood from Córdoba city (Argentina), I remember warm nights with many neighbors sat in chairs on the sidewalk maintaining colorful conversations.
With the pass of the time, this custom was vanishing. Cable and satellite television, Internet, and overall the insecurity of the streets, cut down this habit. 
However I’ve seen it’s still alive in small towns and even in some zones like suburbs of big cities.
So my question would be: Is there in your country/ region/city something similar?


----------



## pickypuck

En mi barrio también pasaba igual. La gente salía a la puerta de su casa con sillas de campo y se quedaban allí charlando hasta altas horas de la madrugada. Hoy casi nadie lo hace. Quizás porque las casas individuales están siendo reemplazadas por edificios de muchas alturas, y esto no invita a lo que estamos comentando, o porque las noches de verano ya no son lo que eran en cuanto al calor... El tiempo está un poquitín loco en general.

Saludetes.


----------



## Porteño

While the habit of sitting on the porch and chatting to neighbours and passers-by was common in most southern countries of Europe e.g. France, Italy, Greece, Spain, Portugal etc. it never seems to have been a custom in the northern countries, even though the summer evenings are long and often warm.


----------



## San

Hoy en día la gente tiene coche, dinero para ir a las terrazas y aire acondicionado por si decide quedarse en casa, ya no es lo mismo, pero sí, es una costumbre típica en el sur de España cuando aprieta el calor y no se puede parar dentro. Recuerdo que cuando el sol ya se había ido las mujeres regaban la acera y la calle a la entrada de las casas para refrescarlo y poder luego estar allí hasta las tantas.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España se sigue viendo esa costumbre en pueblos pequeños o en algún barrio popular de casas bajas en las ciudades, barrios que ya apenas quedan.
Durante un tiempo viví en una calle en la que quedaban unas cuantas casas bajas y en verano los vecinos se sentaban a la puerta y yo, francamente, odiaba esa costumbre porque me sentía vigilado, sabían cuando salía , cuando entraba, con quién, a qué hora etc.
Realmente la vida en los pueblos, barrios de casas bajas etc. no es mi fuerte.
Prefiero el anonimato de una ciudad.
Hasta hace poco en mi edificio vivía una señora mayor que se pasaba el día en el jardincillo delante de su piso bajo,  y tenía controlado a todo el mundo y era la cotilla oficial del bloque y os prometo que cuando se murió, pensé, lo siento por ella y por su familia, pero ahora voy a entrar y salir más tranquilo sin la vigilancia extraoficial.


----------



## anthodocheio

Acá en Grecia sí lo he visto pero sabés cómo es. Pasa lo mismo aquí como en todo el mundo. Sólo en pueblos pequeños (en los más grandes lugares antes sí pero ya no) y sólo con personas de cierta edad.
Como dice Pablo, imaginate a personas jovenes. De ninguna manera se meterían en esto.. Aparentemente no sería así si no lo viéramos como una costubre de los mayores de edad ¿verdad?

Creo haber visto algo semejante pero con personas más jovenes. Este verano pasado tuve la oportunidad de visitar Francia en coche (bueno, con mis padres) y nos encontramos en un pueblito muy antiguo con las calles muy estrechas, hermosísimo de verdad. Allá no habían muchas cosas para hacer y por lo que entendí la gente que estaba viendo vivía allá sólo durante sus vacaciones. Me pareció muy dulce ver cómo se saludaban los vecinos entre sí. En una situación como esta las relaciones humanas estan en otro nivel...


----------



## Forero

When I was young, this was very commonplace.  Now we don't really know our neighbors, and we tell ourselves we are too busy.

However, in a movement known in English as "cohousing" (started in Denmark), many people are creating intentional communities and bringing back some of these customs.  Sitting on the porch or the sidewalk with neighbors when the weather is nice goes along with kids selling lemonade on the sidewalk on hot days and always being able to borrow tools and small food items from neighbors to avoid extra trips to the store.

Hallowe'en (October 31) is unpredictable weather and sometimes brings us our first freeze in months, but on Hallowe'en, in "safer" neighborhoods, kids still dress in costumes (skeletons, zombies, werewolves, princesses, what have you) and go door to door for treats (usually sweets).  Like spring customs, this fall custom is less widespread than it used to be, because of the neighbor trust issue.


----------



## luis masci

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Durante un tiempo viví en una calle en la que quedaban unas cuantas casas bajas y en verano los vecinos se sentaban a la puerta y yo, francamente, odiaba esa costumbre porque me sentía vigilado, sabían cuando salía , cuando entraba, con quién, a qué hora etc.


Pero claro Pablo. Obviamente el chusmerío (gossiping )formaba parte inherente de esta costumbre. No había reunión de vecinos sin chusmear. 
Cuanto más conozco el mundo más me doy cuenta de lo similar que la gente es en los diferentes puntos del planeta.


----------



## chics

Es cierto que cada vez hay menos gente que lo hace... otro motivo es la edad, esta costumbre es especielmente impopular entre los jóvenes, y nuestros mayores empiezan a veces a tener achaques, a necesitar una buena butaca y algo para apoyar los pies, su mantita, etc. El hecho de quedarse uno solo en su calle también hace que sea menos divertido, imaginad un foro de una sola persona.

Mis tías siguen con esta costumbre. Cuando estoy por allí me gusta hacer un pequeño desvío para pararme a saludar a una y a otra, y alguna vez me ha tocado acabar la ronda con algún tío o abuelo de los amigos que me acompañan, porque vive en el barrio y, o va a tener celos, o ya directamente me envía mi tía... La cosa acaba en una terraza con unas cañas, y las conversaciones son más interesantes cuando podemo hacer la puesta en común de todo lo que pasa en el pueblo.

En Barcelona hay sillas en algunas calles tranquilas (y también las había en mi barrio en París, en pleno centro, este verano) pero sobretodo hay los terrados (azoteas). En edificios muy grandes con muchos vecinos es más difícil, pero en otros -en Sants, en Gracia, en Horta, en todo el casco antiguo, el Born, Poblenou...- también sale gente de todas las edades con su silla, no saludamos de terraza en terraza, cotilleamos un poco, también, es verdad... a veces hacemos fiestecillas, barbacoas de salchichas, proyecciones de pelis sobre algún muro. O simplemente subimos con la silla y una bebida fresquita.


----------



## mirx

Nice cusotm indeed.

Even though I grew up in a small town in México, my mother was always against such practices. So I never did it. But it is still quite a common practice in México, even in big cities, perhaps not on main areas but the less busy ones sure have their share of late-night neighbor' gatherings and gossiping.


----------



## ewhite

I have the great good fortune to live on a wonderful block in Brooklyn, New York. Although the buildings are 4- or 6-unit apartment buildings, many are occupied by two or three generations of a single family.

On any given summer night, and any night when the weather is mild, at least three or four of my neighbors are out on their stoops, or sitting on a lawn chair on the sidewalk, chatting and passing the time. there are impromptu cookouts and block parties all summer long.

I do realize how rare this custom is nowadays.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

En chile en la ciudad es casi imposible ver eso, pero en los pueblos mas chicos es mas comun sobre todo con los jovenes que al no tener mayor diversion se reunen en la calle donde viven.


----------



## Xiroi

Lo de reunirse los jóvenes en una calle donde viven sigue siendo más o menos común aunque se haya reconvertido en reuniones de botellón en un parque o similares. Pero eso es algo diferente.

Lo de sentarse a la puerta de su casa (cada uno en la puerta de la suya) por la noche, como han dicho ya apenas se ve por aquí. Otro motivo por el que ha decaído esa costumbre es por algo tan fundamental como el aire acondicionado. Eso de "salir a tomar el fresco" por la noche como se decía, era también cosa de necesidad, porque las casas estaban recalentadas tras toda la solanera del día que no había manera de pegar ojo en el interior. Ahora con los mejores aislamientos y el aire acondicionado, uno está tan fresquito en su casa a cualquier hora del día, no hay que salir a tomar el fresco. El fresco está en casa, y en general sólo la gente mayor de sitios muy pequeños mantiene esa costumbre.


----------



## miguel64086

Cabeza tuna said:


> En chile en la ciudad es casi imposible ver eso, pero en los pueblos mas chicos es mas comun sobre todo con los jovenes que al no tener mayor diversion se reunen en la calle donde viven.



De acuerdo... yo crecí en una ciudad pequeña en Chile y siempre se hacía eso de pasar la tarde afuera disfrutando del fresco y enterarse de las nuevas "copuchas" (gossip).
Esto nunca pasaba en Santiago, la capital.

Now that I leave in the US, in the midwest... things are different, because even when I leave in the suburbs of a mid-size city, there are no such a thing as "meeting the neighbors".  I guess it has to do with the fact that houses here are, in average, bigger,  with air-conditioning, etc.  So people don't need do that and they just spend time at home watching TV...

Miguel


----------



## Cabeza tuna

miguel64086 said:


> De acuerdo... yo crecí en una ciudad pequeña en Chile y siempre se hacía eso de pasar la tarde afuera disfrutando del fresco y enterarse de las nuevas "copuchas" (gossip).
> Esto nunca pasaba en Santiago, la capital.
> 
> Now that I leave in the US, in the midwest... things are different, because even when I leave in the suburbs of a mid-size city, there are no such a thing as "meeting the neighbors". I guess it has to do with the fact that houses here are, in average, bigger, with air-conditioning, etc. So people don't need do that and they just spend time at home watching TV...
> 
> Miguel


 
Eso es verdad pero es extraño. En Chile las casas son mucho mas cerradas , tienen rejas altas etc, alla en Usa por lo menos lo que he visto no es asi, y aun eso no incentiva la comunicacion


----------



## bb008

Hola

Si y también esa costumbre se fue perdiendo, hay casas y uno que otro  apartamento donde abren la puerta y cierran la reja, pero no es lo mismo.

Hubo un tiempo que en cualquier lugar sobre todo en Caracas lo hacían, ahora ya no, precisamente los motivos ya fueron dados, pero la delincuencia es una de las razones que mayor peso tiene.

En algunos pueblos y sobre todo aquellos que se encuentran muy lejanos, dentro de montañas, o lugares muy calurosos, todavía en Venezuela se puede ver esa forma de compartir con los vecinos, sentarse fuera en sillas y banquitos, la puerta de la casa abierta y charlando, incluso muchos juegan cartas, dominó o bingos.

Pero en general es una tradición ya realmente perdida.

Saludos.-


----------



## miguel64086

Cabeza tuna said:


> Eso es verdad pero es extraño. En Chile las casas son mucho mas cerradas , tienen rejas altas etc, alla en Usa por lo menos lo que he visto no es asi, y aun eso no incentiva la comunicacion


 
De acuerdo... casas más cerradas y rejas altas, pero algo igual, en ciertos barrios antiguos, se estimula la convivencia comunal.

En USA, si bien no hay rejas ni antejardin (como decía la canción de Victor Jara), existe un respeto que raya en lo morboso de la privacidad ajena, lo cual contribuye a que no se conozca al vecino. Por lo que he podido ver, todo el mundo se queja de lo mismo y nadie hace nada.


----------



## gurseal

A mi madre y a su amiga vecina les gustaban aprovecharse del aire fresco y la plática. De adulto, no me interesa combatir los mosquitos. Además, el pueblo suele mandar camionetas por las calles para fumigar con insecticidas. Esas camionetas son íconos de la temporada hace décadas.

Me pregunto qué solían y suelen hacer la gente de los barrios de las casas con patios y si la existencia de ese lugar céntrico resulte en que no se conozcan tanto los vecinos.

My mother and her neighbor friend loved to sit on the porch and chat. As a grownup, I don't enjoy having to battle mosquitos. Not only that, the town government dispatches trucks around the town to spray the area, and they've been doing this for decades.

I'm curious. What do people do who live in an area with central courtyard-style houses? What effect does living in such housing have on the degree of leisure contact among neighbors?


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

gurseal said:


> I'm curious. What do people do who live in an area with central courtyard-style houses? What effect does living in such housing have on the degree of leisure contact among neighbors?



You sit on your doorstep and spin yarn, take a stroll around the plaza, drop by a neighbour for a cup of something hot, hang out at the local tea stall ....


----------



## gurseal

Chaska Ñawi said:


> You sit on your doorstep and spin yarn, take a stroll around the plaza, drop by a neighbour for a cup of something hot, hang out at the local tea stall ....


Oh. Oh!

By the way, the stroll-around-the-plaza activity would be a good one here, especially since the only plaza we have is a mile away. There still would be fresh evening air, and you could talk, and the mosquitos wouldn't follow you around while you burned a few calories. But sitting is favorable to walking for some people.


----------



## jinti

Where I live (Queens, New York City), people still sit out on summer evenings and chat and watch the world go by, but nowhere near as much as they used to. I think the biggest blow to that has been air conditioning.  Seriously.

People used to do it for social reasons, of course, but it was also to escape the heat of their apartments and catch the evening breezes.  Now that air conditioning is so wide-spread, people are more likely to stay indoors in its comfort, and that social contact is lost.


----------



## Teena

Asi es mi cuidad (o fue, no lo se) en Uzbekistan. Yo tambien recuerdo todos sentados afuera hablando hasta muy tarde en la noche...y los ninos jugando. No se si aun es asi o no, llevo 7 anos viviendo en Canada. Aca los vecinos ni siquiera se conocen! Donde yo vivo ahora, despues de las 8-9, no hay ni un ruido por las calles, no se, es que todos estan cerrados en sus casas despues del trabajo y nadie sale.
Creo que el estilo de vida y como todos trabajan tiene much que ver con esto. La technologia tambien por supuesto.

Disculpame si hay errores


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá recuerdo lo mismo en las tardecitas cuando bajaba el sol salir afuera y disfrutar al ver a la gente caminando, el ruido de la calle, los chiquillos jugando... lo que más extraño era las caminatas en la playa, si en una dicha noche de verano, hasta manejabamos a la playa y caminabamos en la arena... como extraño la paz que brinda el mar....
Creo que el estilo de vida se ha convertido en una faena rápida y a veces no hay tiempo para nada, pero de todas maneras pienso que si queremos podemos volver a la tranquilidad que las noches de verano brindaban. 
Saludos,


----------

